# Interesting Food Combinations from your area



## Seig (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Spoken like a true Pennsylvanian.
> 
> 
> Think about it - if you asked someone what state "New York City" was in, and they answered "New Jersey," wouldn't you be shocked? *


 I have to relate an anecdote that I experienced.  Tess, my father and I were having dinner with his girlfriend.  She is from Pennsylvania.  The topic turned to her peculiar cuisine preferences.  Apparently, in PA, if you order a steak or a chicken style salad, the put french fries in it.  I found this almost as disturbing as their chciken and gravy on waffles.  I told her I found it rediculous not to mention nauseating.  She told me they do it "all over the world".  I asked her to name ONE country where they did that, her answer: "New York".  Needless to say, I had much fun at her expense for the rest of that evening.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I have to relate an anecdote that I experienced.  Tess, my father and I were having dinner with his girlfriend.  She is from Pennsylvania.  The topic turned to her peculiar cuisine preferences.  Apparently, in PA, if you order a steak or a chicken style salad, the put french fries in it.  I found this almost as disturbing as their chciken and gravy on waffles.  I told her I found it rediculous not to mention nauseating.  She told me they do it "all over the world".  I asked her to name ONE country where they did that, her answer: "New York".  Needless to say, I had much fun at her expense for the rest of that evening. *




chicken and gravy on waffles? bleh!


...as for all those wills up there, i doubt many people will want to participate...


----------



## qizmoduis (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *chicken and gravy on waffles? bleh!
> 
> 
> ...as for all those wills up there, i doubt many people will want to participate... *



Oh yeah, I can't stand that either, but then I'm originally from Baltimore anyway.  My dad eats that all the time.  What's worse my wife, who's vietnamese, came up with a variation that involves very salty pulled and dried pork and no gravy.  On a waffle!  She never even thought about that until my parents showed her the waffles and gravy thing.

I don't get the french fries thing.  I've never heard of putting fries IN a salad.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *
> I don't get the french fries thing.  I've never heard of putting fries IN a salad. *




I've heard it's very good. i've never had it, tho. i don't spend enough time in that state, despite living about 15 minutes from the state line...


...salty pulled dried pork...kinda like putting over-fried bacon it waffles, which my dad does when he makes them home-made. and he adds the bacon grease to the batter. yummy...

*wanders off and lets this get back on topic*


----------



## KenpoMatt (Dec 10, 2003)

> I don't get the french fries thing. I've never heard of putting fries IN a salad.



French fry salads DO NOT represent the cuisine of the entire state of PA. That is a purely Pittsburgh thing. Philadelphians are just as appalled as the rest of the country. Of course, Philadelphians are famous for chowin' on scrapple. *Shudder* You won't catch me eating that. But, I'll admit to the ocassional cheesesteak, soft pretzel or butterscotch tastykake.


----------



## Shodan (Dec 10, 2003)

Hmm........I've never heard of the fries in the salad thing either- interesting.

  Anyone else like ketchup with their grilled cheese sandwiches?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## qizmoduis (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoMatt _
> *French fry salads DO NOT represent the cuisine of the entire state of PA. That is a purely Pittsburgh thing. Philadelphians are just as appalled as the rest of the country. Of course, Philadelphians are famous for chowin' on scrapple. *Shudder* You won't catch me eating that. But, I'll admit to the ocassional cheesesteak, soft pretzel or butterscotch tastykake. *



Ah, Pittsburgh!  Well that explains it then.

I can't stand scrapple either.  When I moved here from Altoona back in 84 I remember the morning crew on WMMR making stinks about scrapple, and then another station had a scrapple-fest for a couple of years.  

The stuff makes me ill, personally.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 10, 2003)

There are many delicacies eaten by Newfoundland's some just to gross to mention.  But one that I always enjoyed was Newfie Fries.

This consisted of a large plate of fresh cut fries and healthy layer of stuffing (i.e. chicken or turkey stuffing) on top and then covered with gravy.  And if you were hearty enough you'd also add enough malt vinegar to the concoction so that it cleared the sinuses as you ate.  

It's sound pretty dramatic, but it is very tasty.  Honest  


Dot


----------



## ABN (Dec 10, 2003)

For those from the mid atlantic, I am thinking specifically of Baltimore where I grew up and Philly where my wife is from, does anyone else eat scrapple? How? salt and pepper? With fried eggs on top? Grape jelly? Am I the only heathen who stil eats it? My wife won't even let me cook it when she's home. What a sad reason to look forward to her business trips...

and for you Philadelphians, Pat's or Geno's?

andy


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoMatt _
> * butterscotch tastykake. *



Tastykakes! Yumness!


scrapple? ate it when i was younger, grew out of that phase...

Being a native marylander, crab is the way to be...and everywhere ya go, you find Old Bay...whee! I'm not fond of TONS of Old Bay, but it adds a zing to whatever! mmm...crabcakes...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 10, 2003)

Biscuts and gravy for breakfast...it's gotta be a southern thing... they serve it all the time here and i never see it back home...except maybe at Cracker Barrel and Waffle House...


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 10, 2003)

> and for you Philadelphians, Pat's or Geno's?



I grew up there. Pat's original--cheeze whiz instead of provalone. I ate those things like they were going out of style back when my metabolism processed about 4500 calories a day. Honestly, Geno's are pretty good too, just a matter of unexplainable loyalty.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 10, 2003)

They have fried twinkies in Michigan.

In Buffalo they have chedder cheese on apple pie.

Pretty gross.

PAUL


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *They have fried twinkies in Michigan.
> 
> In Buffalo they have chedder cheese on apple pie.
> ...




fried twinkies? uck! as if those things weren't nasty enough!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 10, 2003)

Well, here in Chicago we actually eat pizza thats like 3 inches thick...

None of that Cheese and sauce on a cracker like the people out east...

:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Well, here in Chicago we actually eat pizza thats like 3 inches thick...
> 
> None of that Cheese and sauce on a cracker like the people out east...
> ...



That's why we have UNO's chicago-style...and i think there's some chicago-style from pizza hut...or dominos...


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *That's why we have UNO's chicago-style...and i think there's some chicago-style from pizza hut...or dominos... *



UNO's pizza SUCKS... IMHO of course.

I only ate there once, and I liken it to the McDonalds of Pizzarias.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Well, here in Chicago we actually eat pizza thats like 3 inches thick...
> 
> None of that Cheese and sauce on a cracker like the people out east...
> ...



There ya go. This man has the same tastes that I do. If you're gonna make a real pizza, this is the way to go!

For once, common sense on MT!


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 11, 2003)

Can someone please tell me what "scrapple" is? I've never heard of it.

Hey Dot, have you ever had "scrunchions"? They're a bit Newfie thing. For those who don't know it's lard cut into cubes and then fried and put on your fish and stuff. I can't stand them but my parents love them. For healthy food reasons they don't make them anymore though.

GEE, putting chunks of fat on your food isn't good for you???  

In Quebec they also have some interesting combinations with fries. They often put mayonaise on fries instead of ketchup or something and has anyone ever had poutine? It's really good. Cheese and gravy on fries, the gravy melts the cheese and it's great. Incredibly high in fat and stuff though.


----------



## ABN (Dec 11, 2003)

Scrapple: Imagine sausage and its ingredients. Now, imagine the stuff that didn't make the grade to get into sausage. Compress it, season it, SCRAPPLE!


I don't know why but, I love the stuff.

andy


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Well, here in Chicago we actually eat pizza thats like 3 inches thick...
> 
> None of that Cheese and sauce on a cracker like the people out east...
> ...



NYC style pizza S**Ts on Chicago style pizza!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *NYC style pizza S**Ts on Chicago style pizza!
> 
> *



WHATCHO  TALKIN' BOUT WILLIS?  

They dont eat PIZZA in New York.  Its a PIE.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 11, 2003)

And in England, at least at the shop I went to in Russel Square, London, you can get tomato slices on the pizza. Yumness!


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 11, 2003)

My dad eats Cheese and Jelly sandwiches.  Apparently, from what my grandmother says, its a new york thing.

I like malt vinegar on my french fries.  I discovered that in Ireland.

In Ireland, when you order a "Chicken Salad Sandwich" it doesn't mean mashed up chicken with mayo and relish like it would here... its slices of deli chicken, with cole slaw (or some other type of "salad") on top of the chicken slices... DELICIOUS!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *
> In Ireland, when you order a "Chicken Salad Sandwich" it doesn't mean mashed up chicken with mayo and relish like it would here... its slices of deli chicken, with cole slaw (or some other type of "salad") on top of the chicken slices... DELICIOUS! *




Yes! I got ham salad...slices of ham with a SALAD on top! Yummy!


...and jacket potatoes as compared to baked potatoes....and their "american" breakfast...scrambled eggs, bacon (our ham), sausage, and baked beans...interesting...lotsa fried, guess it makes it american


----------



## TheEdge883 (Dec 11, 2003)

Best fry sauce around is Utah's ketchup\Mayo mix!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 12, 2003)

Boston [MA] baked beans & brown bread, Boston cream pie & Parker House rolls

I grew up on Boston Brown Bread.. it comes in a can (it's a steamed molasses semi-sweet bread) you open both ends.. and either warm or room temp, spread it with cream cheese.. it's really good~!  I can't find it below the mason dixon line

Grandma Brown's baked beans.. now those are very good.. not your dark molasses baked beans.. but a very light brown.. and served with bacon on top.. again can't find them around here.


Brooklyn [NY] corned beef on rye, Coney Island hot dogs & egg creams
Egg Creams.. yeah sounds weird but they are sooo good.. 
recipe:
THE ORIGINAL BROOKLYN CREAM

YIELD: 2 servings

    * 2 cups milk
    * 1/2 cup seltzer (from a pressurized bottle)
    * 1/4 cup chocolate syrup, such as Fox's U-Bet Syrup 

Pour 1 cup of milk into a 12-ounce glass. Top with a spritz of seltzer so that the white foam reaches the top of the glass. Place a spoon in the glass. Pour 2 tablespoons of the chocolate syrup into the glass, hitting the bottom of the spoon if possible, and stir with quick strokes to blend the syrup into the milk without deflating the foam. Repeat to make another egg cream. Serve immediately.



Buffalo [NY] chicken wings

Ever wondered bout the Chicken wing?   

I call them 'bird hinges' 
I grew up near Buffalo and it was a natural food to have any ole time 

Charleston [SC] Huguenot torte

Chicago [IL] deep dish pizza, Italian beef sandwiches

Cincinnati [OH] chili (with beans) & opera creams

Denver [CO] Denver sandwich

Hartford [CT] election cake

Long Island [NY] duck & potatoes

Mackinac Island[MI] fudge

Milwaukee [WI] German [Fest] dishes

Monterey [CA] jack cheese

New Orleans [LA] Po'Boys, Muffulettas, Bananas Foster

Philadelphia [PA] cheese steak, sticky buns, Philadelphia-style vanilla ice cream, soft hot pretzels with mustard, pepper pot soup

Oh those soft hot huge pretzels with mustard are sinful ~!!  
Philly Cheese Steak recipe 


Pittsburgh [PA] City chicken, cookie tables Italian wedding soup, & Pittsburgh-style steaks (black on the outside, red on the inside)

Portsmouth [NH] orange cake

St. Louis [MO] toasted ravioli & gooey butter cake


San Antonio [TX] chili

San Francisco [CA] sourdough bread

Sheboygan [WI] bratwurst I & II

Thousand Islands [NY] dressing

I lived in Cape Vincent in the 1000 Islands.. and man the best 1000 Island dressing is found there.. Non compares throughout the states I've been to.


USA apple pie


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 12, 2003)

Everyone who's been to the Jersey Shore has better say the fudge! I believe it's a Cape May that the most popular fudge shop is? Mom and I visited once and it was divine!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 13, 2003)

One of the local historical landmarks here in Roanoke is the Hotel Roanoke (been around since the railroad was king) and they serve something called Peanut soup.  It's actually made with peanut butter, I believe, vice peanuts, but I've been told it is very good.

Anyone else here ever eaten squirrel brains and scrambled eggs with black eyed peas on new years day?


----------

